# Is Canon EF 24mm f/1.4 L II USM Lens too wide for FF?



## gandhi (Dec 13, 2011)

Guys I need your expert opinion, is Canon EF 24mm f/1.4 L II USM Lens too wide for FF ? Can it be used as a general purpose lens like 35mm?
What do you think is a good lens to shoot a group of around 6 to 7 people?
Also any word about the 35mm II ?


----------



## jcns (Dec 13, 2011)

yes, you can shoot 6-7 people or 100 with a 24mm. The problem is how much room do you have.
you are not giving us enough information to decide if the 24mm works or; we don't know if you only have 3 feet between you and the 6-7 people or 20 ft.


----------



## gandhi (Dec 13, 2011)

I am looking at a typical 6ft to 10 ft distance to take pics
One of my concern is if I take the pic too close would be there distortion?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 13, 2011)

I use the 24 L II on a 1d4 (1,3x crop) and it's the perfect lens for my uses, I use it for EVERYTHING. Absolutely perfect.

Now, I'm moving on to a 1d X when it gets here, so I tried the 35 L on a 5d to sort of match the focal of 31mm the 24 gives on the mk4, BUT that is quite a lot narrower, even though it's only 4mm, it surprised me. So I went on to try the 24 on the 5d, and seems better, so I would have liked a 30mm on FF, but I'm much rather keeping the 24 than getting the 35 to replace it. This is also something to do with the fact that I have a 50 for a little more reach which I like MUCH better on FF than 1,3 crop.


----------



## jcns (Dec 13, 2011)

I suggest you surf through this group so you can decide whether this lens suits your needs
http://www.flickr.com/groups/24l/


----------



## RayS2121 (Dec 13, 2011)

EF 24IIL is an excellent lens...but I have never liked the feel of indoor crowded shots with it. Though distortion is well controlled with this lens, you still get that "warped" feel in tight shots ... unless that's what you are going for.

Cropped body users are usually surprised when they realize how wide 24 really is on FF. Just to put it in perspective, if you own the 16-35II and use it at the widest on a cropped body like 7D, you *still * won't get as wide as 24mm is on FF. Pretty close, but not quite. 

EF35L or its successor may be a better option.


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2011)

The new 35mm 1.4L mkII hopefully will be announced in early Jan, like Jan 3 if you refer to CR last rumor post on this. I have used both lenses and I am getting the new version of the 35 as soon as it comes out! 

Now as someone else pointed out it all depends on how much space you have. The 24 is not too wide for FF but it takes a bit of practice to take shoots and be careful with its perspective which change depending if you are perpendicular to your subject or at an angle. 

On a FF the 35mm gives a more natural feel for group portraits but can be too narrow for some shots. Shooting inside there are situation that only a 24 can help me. If you have a zoom try shooting at 35 then at 24 for a few days and see which focal you prefer.

The 35 is more "user frendly in terms of composure, but the there are situation where only the 24 is up to the task for me...this is why I decided to get the 24now and get the new 35 in Jan or when it becomes available.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 13, 2011)

Just curious. If you are concerned that 24mm will be too wide and distorted and 35mm is too long for your purposes and you want a prime lens, why aren't you looking at a 28mm?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 13, 2011)

No 28mm that are any good from Canon, that's why.

And I gotta say, it's an example often used, but how many times are you ACTUALLY shooting 8 people in a sofa indoors?!?!?! Come on! I have NEVER done that... The 24 is capable of soooo much more. and yes it can be used for group shots, but I recommend getting a cool subject, lit well, right at the mfd and cool background as change of pace. Explore the possibillities, if you|re shooting groups for a living, get a 24-105 instead, you're using it at f8-f11 and what's the point of blistering AF and 1,4 then?


----------



## branden (Dec 13, 2011)

I always use the 24L2 on full-frame for shooting events, especially group portraits. It is not "too wide", but I am a bigger fan of wide angles than long shots.

Here are some photos using the 24L2 on a 5D2 I shot last August, to give an example of how I like to use this lens.


----------



## RayS2121 (Dec 13, 2011)

Viggo said:


> No 28mm that are any good from Canon, that's why.



This is a tired old snipe... EF 28 f/1.8 is a capable FF lens unless you listen to folks who repeat mindlessly the bandwagon line from rabid Sigma 30mm users (and had bought one themselves relying on that repetition, and go on repeating the cycle to spread the "joy"). Not to mention Sigma is branded "DC" so this is not the focal length on FF and is designed generally for the cropped sensor. Canon's EF 28 f/1.8 is a steady seller for the company and has remained in the product list consistently. Till I acquired 24LII, 28 f/1.8 was my most used fast wideangle prime. The build quality is good, USM, full time manual override on focus, and juicy bokeh. I figured the poster only had two L's in mind, else the EF28 f/1.8 is a possible alternative for FF. 



Viggo said:


> And I gotta say, it's an example often used, but how many times are you ACTUALLY shooting 8 people in a sofa indoors?!?!?! Come on! I have NEVER done that... The 24 is capable of soooo much more.



Agreed, 24L is a versatile lens and will work on so many more situtations. Try it on small intimate concert venues in low light on FF. Or when the lights dim and they bring out the cake with candles for the kid to blow out


----------



## wockawocka (Dec 13, 2011)

I rarely use mine. When I have the 16-35 and 24-70 it never gets used.

That and the 17mm TS-E will be the next to go.

Whilst it's a fast piece of glass the 1Dx will negate the benefits.

On a crop though it's a fab 35mm equivelant.


----------



## iTasneem (Dec 13, 2011)

24mm lens is Craig's favorite lens. But who is Craig? ;D


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 13, 2011)

One thing to think of... on a full frame, the 24 is wide angle... while it isn't as wide angle as lets say the 16-35 or 17-40, it's still wide angle never the less... If you shoot too close, you can get slight distortions which isnt as flattering in portraiture as lets say a 50mm or 85mm but shooting at a farther distance... In a tight room, by all means, use a wide angle, but if you can shoot longer and step back a few steps then that will always be preferred...


----------



## alipaulphotography (Dec 13, 2011)

Focal lengths that are best for some are not always best for others.

Do you find _you_ need wider than 35mm?

If so, 24L is probably for you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 13, 2011)

24mm is pretty wide on FF. Some of the photos posted above illustrate the effects of enlarging items in the foreground. Its not good to have a ladies nose look too big, or have foreground objects disproportionately large when you really don't want the viewer to notice them.

Even 35mm is wide on FF.

Here is a group photo with my 35mm L and 5D MK II from a fair distance back. This is one case where a 24mm L would have been nice as well.


----------



## Caps18 (Dec 13, 2011)

wockawocka said:


> I rarely use mine. When I have the 16-35 and 24-70 it never gets used.
> 
> That and the 17mm TS-E will be the next to go.



Why would you get rid of the 17mm TS-E? I'll be in the market for one next year...

As for the original question,
I have a 16-35mm and a 5Dm2, and I use the entire range and everything in-between. I was in the same predicament when I was buying this lens or getting the 24 prime. For my photos, I'm glad I went with the zoom lens. While I'm sure the 24mm prime is a great lens and is much faster, the variety of zoom pictures and being able to crop images without moving much helps sometimes.

24-28 mm equivalent is what most point & shoot cameras come standard with. So you can't really go wrong.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 13, 2011)

jcns said:


> yes, you can shoot 6-7 people or 100 with a 24mm. The problem is how much room do you have.
> you are not giving us enough information to decide if the 24mm works or; we don't know if you only have 3 feet between you and the 6-7 people or 20 ft.


I find for a group of that size a 50mm on FF is ideal not too close or to far


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 14, 2011)

This is the situation where, in good light, the 24-105 excels on the 5DII.


----------

